# 5th gear grinding?!?!? Anyone?



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

ok so here's the thing. I went on the Twisties recently with some friends just to test my car a bit and everything was fine. We all drove back to my friend's casa; they went 120mph+ while I cruised at 80mph (getting 28 mpg  ) So I eventually get to driving back home and decide to see how fast I can accelerate to 120 and see how my car feels at that speed. I'm shifting through the gears with no problem and pretty quickly until I get into 5th and it felt like the gears were grinding ( and i still had the clutch all the way down!!!) this freaked me out :willy: and I thought it mighta slipped in reverse (this all happened in miliseconds so dont flame me too much for thinking that ) so I immediately just dropped it to 6th ( where i did not feel/hear and gear grinding and continued driving from there ). Has anyone had this happen to them before or felt something like this before while accelerating fast? I never felt this during normal acceleration on the highway. So I don't know what mighta caused that feeling/noise of gears grinding. I'm not saying that they were grinding but that's what it felt/sounded like at the time. :confused :confused :confused


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

That sounds weird, especially if you had the clutch still in. 
I say that because our trannies have a 'reverse lockout' that supposedly engages as soon as you start moving forward (don't know the exact speed). I don't have any other explanation for grinding with clutch in other than reverse, so maybe your solenoid is not working properly. Wait for more comments from the pros; I just bought my car and am not familiar with it. Good luck buddy. 
Bump for you. arty:


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

I see that you have an 04. I have an 06 and had the exact same thing happen to me. I handle shifting very well and always have. I have lots of experience shifting fast on and off the track. What was told to me, by GM, is that the some bushing in the syncros, was pinched. It could have been a defect, how it was placed in at the factory, or it could have worked it's way in sideways causing it to screw up. After the grind episode, before repair, I was driving to the shop and while sitting in traffic, with the clutch in and tranny in first, slightly rolling forward there was a jerking as if the clutch was not completely engaged. The bushing problem was fixed by GM and they said that they went throught the clutch and tranny finding no other problems. This was performed before any of my mods, of course, and in over 4500 miles after mods( 412 rwhp ) I have yet to have any more issues. 

I hope that this helps.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

My 05 m6 did that with my father driving and I was watching him close and he out muscled the reverse lock out and ground it for a split second.The six speed I think intimidated him or something because he and his brothers had several old school muscle w/4speeds and bias ply tires.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I'm gonna have to use my warranty to get some things fixed or at least have them look at it. I just hope they aren't a pain like I've heard some other dealers can be.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*TIP: Go in to the service center with a pleasant, friendly demeanor. Be real helpful in the description with your problem.

Don't go in there in a confrontational manner. If you go in with a chip on your shoulder because of reports of others having problems with their dealers, and you are expecting the same, you will get off on the wrong foot. This will make this, and other possible future problems a miserable experience(s).

Let them dictate the beginning of the customer, service relationship based on your demeanor. If they see you as a pleasant sort of guy, you'd be surprised at the positive effort they will put forth.... if not then you have to "kick it up a notch."*


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice GTO Judge. I had called the dealer earlier once before regarding the change oil warning and the service department seemed pretty helpful, but phone and in person could be different. But it woulda been interesting going in there with guns blazin' :shutme :lol:


----------

